# Live Edge/Crotch Walnut - Premium Price?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an idea in my head for a live edge walnut desk so I started hunting around for some lumber. Normal 8/4 walnut goes for $8-$11/bd ft where I am at. I found a guy who mills and kiln dries his own live edge lumber and he has the following piece:










It's roughly 27"x49" and 8/4, so around 18 bd ft. While a gorgeous piece of lumber, he's asking $360 for it. $20/bd ft seems like a pretty high premium for live edge lumber. All of his live edge and crotch slabs are priced at $20/bd ft, so its not a premium for this specific piece. He sells his regular 8/4 walnut for $8/bd ft.

Anyone have any comments on what a premium should be for something like this, or should it just be sold at the going rate for walnut?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

He is charging a premium for the crotch figure, which you have to know is always in limited supply. Whether you buy it depends on how bad you want a crotch figure desk or whether you can find a better source. I don't think the price is that bad, you may be able to do better but if you have to travel or pay shipping it may not pencil out. Those are very nice pieces of wood, so it comes down to, if you can afford it and can you build a desk where the value of the desk exceeds the value of the timber?


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Bondo, with my penchant for measuring once and cutting 17 times, I think I might just end up with a very expensive sofa table instead of a desk!

Thanks for the insight though. I havent priced out lumber like this before, so just a bit of sticker shock.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Marcus, Another thought I had is that 8/4 is pretty extreme thickness for a desk top and certainly more than is needed. How about asking him if you can get some 6/4 flitches? That would still give you a pretty beefy top and you could save yourself a few board feet. You only see the surface.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Same thought I had this morning Bondo. I emailed this morning to ask if they can resaw down to 4/4. I would probably prefer 6/4 if they had available, but it looks like everything is sawn to 8/4.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

That is an impressive piece, and would make a worthy top. Better if you could beat him down some, but it is reasobable, in my opinion, because of it quality.


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like I'm selling my walnut way to cheap!!


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you have any similar lumber for sale (with pictures) and any chance you deliver to the lexington area? I'll be down that way in a couple weeks for my fathers 60th birthday.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Third party opinions re its value are irrelevant. What it's worth to you is all that matters.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting world you live in, Clint.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That does seem a little pricey, but then again I just paid a buck twenty a board foot for walnut from 5/4 to 12/4 thickness. However I have to dry it all myself and there aren't any slabs with a true live edge, especially with the thickness to bookmatch a slab. In the same breath that is a gorgeous bookmatched slab!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

saw4fun,

Me too.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I cut pieces like that, his price is fair. A person needs to make a buck on the fancy pieces to make up for the cheap stuff. One of the un-talked about costs of wood like that is in the fact that most of it cracks or even splits as it dries, making it much less, if at all, sellable. How well it has been kiln dried is key (thru and thru, not just moisture content); if it is truly dry thru to the center it is a very nice piece; if not, and if you slice it thinner, it may warp leaving you with two useless pieces. Best of luck with it.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Nomad. I offered him $350 cash for it and he wouldnt budge. A gorgeous piece of wood, but a little bit annoyed by the man personally, so I might just have to let this one go.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm surprised that he didn't respond to your nickel-dime offer by jacking the price to $375. Nyuk nyuk


----------



## stuck (Dec 14, 2014)

20 bucks per bf is way too much for thse 2 little pieces


----------

